# Dayan 7... When is it coming?



## Johnny (Nov 19, 2013)

Dayan needs to scramble- Their new cube, the Panshi, isn't that good and they are losing their market to Fangshi and MoYu. Are they going to make a new cube to try to lure this market back?


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 19, 2013)

Johnny said:


> Dayan needs to scramble- Their new cube, the Panshi, isn't that good and they are losing their market to Fangshi and MoYu. Are they going to make a new cube to try to lure this market back?



I don't know if there going to make a 7th 3x3 but Dayan just released this http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=e5ab4136-cf92-4e8a-9970-e7c99e5c86f9 also Dayan is still in the market with there 2x2 and Megaminx.


----------



## nibble4bits (Nov 19, 2013)

Johnny said:


> Are they going to make a new cube to try to lure this market back?



Why? They don't really need to, people is still buying Zhanchis. Despite the new cubes being released in the market, Dayan (so the Zhanchi) still maintains its fame. You can notice that out, there are cubers that still say Zhanchi is the best cube out there...


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 19, 2013)

nibble4bits said:


> Why? They don't really need to, people is still buying Zhanchis. Despite the new cubes being released in the market Dayan (so the Zhanchi) still maintains his fame. You can notice that out, there are cubers that still say Zhanchi is the best cube out there...



I agree with you also don't forget about the Guhong.


----------



## nibble4bits (Nov 19, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I agree with you also don't forget about the Guhong.



Yeah, the Guhong is nice too.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh yeah, I still enjoy my Guhong v1!


----------



## Blade8227 (Nov 19, 2013)

Dayan's Zhanchi was phenomenal, but a comeback with an even better cube would be nice.


----------



## s3rzz (Nov 19, 2013)

Their wheel of wisdom is going to sell like hot cakes. I hope they focus on more complex puzzles than another 3x3


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 19, 2013)

s3rzz said:


> Their wheel of wisdom is going to sell like hot cakes. I hope they focus on more complex puzzles than another 3x3



I have been thinking about what the Dayan Square-1 and the Dayan Pyraminx will be like if they make one.


----------



## Blake4512 (Nov 19, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> I have been thinking about what the Dayan Square-1 and the Dayan Pyraminx will be like if they make one.



There is absolutely no need for a Dayan Pyraminx.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 19, 2013)

Blake4512 said:


> There is absolutely no need for a Dayan Pyraminx.



That is what was said about 1 year ago when we predicted the Dayan 6 Panshi.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 19, 2013)

Dayan should get into big cubes and do better than Shengshou. But their Dayan+MF8 4x4s haven't been that great I guess.


----------



## Bunyanderman (Nov 19, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> That is what was said about 1 year ago when we predicted the Dayan 6 Panshi.



He said no need for it( we did not need the panshi,) not that it will ever be made.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 19, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> He said no need for it( we did not need the panshi,) not that it will ever be made.



Exactly my point


----------



## ianliu64 (Nov 19, 2013)

Isn't Dayan making a Panshi V2?


----------



## Bunyanderman (Nov 19, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Exactly my point



Now you are contradicting your self, you first say you want a dayan pyraminx, now you say we don't?


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 19, 2013)

Bunyanderman said:


> Now you are contradicting your self, you first say you want a dayan pyraminx, now you say we don't?



No what mean is that even though that the SS pyraminx is a good puzzle Dayan might make one that is better.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Nov 19, 2013)

I'd rather see companies put efforts into other things like big cubes and different puzzles altogether. How much faster and better at corner cutting can they get? Some of the 3X3's that have come out the past year have been downright awesome and I see very little room for improvement in the 3X3 department.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 19, 2013)

LarryLunchmeat said:


> I'd rather see companies put efforts into other things like big cubes and different puzzles altogether. How much faster and better at corner cutting can they get? Some of the 3X3's that have come out the past year have been downright awesome and I see very little room for improvement in the 3X3 department.



I agree I think that some of these companys should produce the puzzle that people have put up on Shapeways.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 19, 2013)

never.

Daqin Bao (the guy who design the zhanchi, it's spelled wrong I know it). Didn't want to make the panshi but felt forced to.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 19, 2013)

LarryLunchmeat said:


> I'd rather see companies put efforts into other things like big cubes and different puzzles altogether. How much faster and better at corner cutting can they get? Some of the 3X3's that have come out the past year have been downright awesome and I see very little room for improvement in the 3X3 department.



ShenShou Pyraminxes are great after lots of modding and breaking in, but when I take it apart I can point out multiple changes that would make it better. If you don't have it really tight you can't really do U' with right thumb, which you can on a QJ. The socket is too loose so the piece locks often.

All currently available Square-1s are either good but pop, or bad. I've never taken mine apart, but I'm sure there's a lot of room for improvement.

The only good clock (IMO) is Rubik's brand. I'm sure this could be improved too. Pins can't be pushed down unless it's alligned, make a clock that kinda cuts when you press a pin (as in straightens the allignment)

I think 2x2-7x7 are pretty good, with the 6x6 with most room for improvement. Megaminxes are also extremely good.

Overall, even clock/sq1/pyra included, I think most puzzles have at least DECENT puzzles.

Whilst pyra/sq1/clocks are needed more than a new 2x2-7x7, 2x2-7x7 are more likely to be made because they sell better. I'd estimate 1/2-3/4 people compete in Pyra at competitions, yet of those, in Melbourne, it seems only few have ShenShou Pyraminxes. Whereas almost everyone in 3x3 has a WeiLong or ZhanChi. 3x3s sell well, it's just a fact.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 19, 2013)

Dashie said:


> dayan is better than fang****


lolben


----------



## 78BFE (Nov 19, 2013)

Good god, man. That signature.


----------



## yockee (Nov 19, 2013)

Johnny said:


> Dayan needs to scramble- Their new cube, the Panshi, isn't that good and they are losing their market to Fangshi and MoYu. Are they going to make a new cube to try to lure this market back?



I think the PanShi is quite incredible. Most people just didn't break them in long enough, or set it at a decent tension, so they just assume its a bad cube, but if you actually put the work in and take your time with it, it becomes awesome!! I doubt they will make a Dayan 7 anytime soon. He didn't really want to make the PanShi, but everyone wanted a new 3x3 from them, so he did.


----------



## typeman5 (Nov 19, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Oh yeah, I still enjoy my Guhong v1!



me too .. its still good


----------



## hkpnkp (Nov 22, 2013)

dayan's gonna come back :tu


----------



## rudra (Nov 22, 2013)

I have two DaYan PanShi. Both are my main cubes for last 5-6 months.


----------



## darckhitet (Nov 24, 2013)

PanShi sucks bro you should buy a rubik's


----------



## rudra (Nov 24, 2013)

darckhitet said:


> PanShi sucks bro you should buy a rubik's



I have a weilong, zhanchi, and panshi. But other two felt very fast for me. Whereas Panshi felt very controllable to me. Lockiness was there at first . But now it's gone.


----------



## darckhitet (Nov 24, 2013)

Rubik's brand can corner cut better than the panshi ._.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 24, 2013)

darckhitet said:


> Rubik's brand can corner cut better than the panshi ._.



People have a very variable opinion of this from what I have heard. You think it sucks and so you think every should think it sucks. That comes across myopic.


----------



## rudra (Nov 24, 2013)

tx789 said:


> People have a very variable opinion of this from what I have heard. You think it sucks and so you think every should think it sucks. That comes across myopic.



Exactly. BTW my Panshi can cut 45 degree easily on every side.


----------



## darckhitet (Nov 24, 2013)

I was just kidding, but sincerely i don't like the panshi at all my main is the sulong


----------



## rudra (Nov 24, 2013)

i also bought a sulong recently. but it's still on the way


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 24, 2013)

darckhitet said:


> Rubik's brand can corner cut better than the panshi ._.



Not really.


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 24, 2013)

I still main my Zhanchi. -_-.
Although to be fair my other cubes are a Fangshi and a Ghosthand II. 
I just prefer the feel of the Zhanchi. And the Fangshi is a bit slower for me.

On another note, I infd it interesting that there are so many good mods already known for the Zhanchi & Guhong, but none yet for the newer cubes (Weilong, CX3)


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Nov 25, 2013)

darckhitet said:


> I was just kidding, but sincerely i don't like the panshi at all my main is the sulong



Rubik's brand is faster than the SuLong


----------



## Drake (Nov 25, 2013)

Ferrari is faster then a rubik's brand ! My point is that it's not the cube that make a cuber "a good cuber". Almost evry speedcubes on the market right now are pretty good, you just need to put some time in them, and each cube offer a different style. 

I doubt that dayan will make other speedcubes. They are still there. They are just making other puzzles dessign. Personnally there is enought speedcubes on the markets for years. Just take a look of how many speedcubes came out in the last 2 years. It's ridiculous. And speedcubers says that we are in need of new speedcubes :0.


----------



## rj (Nov 25, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Dayan should get into big cubes and do better than Shengshou. But their Dayan+MF8 4x4s haven't been that great I guess.



Well, Feliks set a WR on one, but they're too expensive and pop too much. Agreed. They should do a 5x5.


----------



## rj (Nov 25, 2013)

rudra said:


> Exactly. BTW my Panshi can cut 45 degree easily on every side.


My dad's rubik's brand can do 30 degrees. close


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Nov 27, 2013)

$10 says Dayan 7 will use 0 gravity technology and reverse cut 44.9 degrees.


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 27, 2013)

LarryLunchmeat said:


> $10 says Dayan 7 will use 0 gravity technology and reverse cut 44.9 degrees.



Not sure about that, but I reckon it'll be 26% faster than the three leading supercars of 2013 and 62.4% smoother than Arthur Fonzarelli.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 27, 2013)

LarryLunchmeat said:


> $10 says Dayan 7 will use 0 gravity technology and reverse cut 44.9 degrees.



Don't let your hopes up just look what the Dayan 6 Panshi had to offer.


----------



## rj (Nov 27, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Don't let your hopes up just look what the Dayan 6 Panshi had to offer.



Every 3 cubes they make aren't as good as the rest. Taiyan, Lunhui, and Panshi.


----------



## kcl (Nov 27, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> Not sure about that, but I reckon it'll be 26% faster than the three leading supercars of 2013 and 62.4% smoother than Arthur Fonzarelli.



You just made my day.


----------



## kcl (Nov 27, 2013)

rj said:


> Every 3 cubes they make aren't as good as the rest. Taiyan, Lunhui, and Panshi.



Lunhui and lingyun are both awesome..?


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 27, 2013)

lol rj Lingyun and Lunhui are both still epic cubes.


----------



## rj (Nov 27, 2013)

Um, I know. I was joking.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 27, 2013)

rj said:


> Um, I know. I was joking.



Don't pull that ****. You had a bad opinion and tried to make it seem like you were joking. You don't care either way about the issue, you just want attention.


----------



## rj (Nov 27, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> Don't pull that ****. You had a bad opinion and tried to make it seem like you were joking. You don't care either way about the issue, you just want attention.



Yes I do. I've tried a Lingyun before and really liked it. Taiyan ain't that bad, either.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 27, 2013)

$10 dollars says that this cube will be better than the 0cube by reverse corner cutting 45.00 degrees. Eh?


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 27, 2013)

strakerak said:


> $10 dollars says that this cube will be better than the 0cube by reverse corner cutting 45.00 degrees. Eh?



What if it can cut 45.01?!

Stop it, you maniacs, think of the consequences! Remember the end of Planet of the Apes, where Charlton Heston figures out that it's really Earth, or in Terminator, where they realise that making Skynet was the beginning of the end? Well you have a chance to end this lunacy right now.

45 degrees? Enough of this nonsense already, it's witchcraft I tell you!


----------



## Neo24 (Nov 29, 2013)

Im going to name Dayan 7 GunChi :3


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 29, 2013)

Neo24 said:


> Im going to name Dayan 7 GunChi :3


ZhanLong?


----------



## applemobile (Nov 29, 2013)

HuegDong


----------



## Royiky (Dec 21, 2013)

Zilong?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 21, 2013)

Dayan 7 Gulong. Right before YJ thinks of it


----------

